

Retrofit your old iphone into a Nintendo Gaming Device - dandrewsen
http://phonehacks.co/

======
ooobo
No pics of the modification, no details at all about what you do to the phone?
I kept clicking around to find some more info, but nothing. Obviously, this
will not be okay with Nintendo either.

------
benihana
I have a feeling Nintendo won't be too happy about this, considering they sell
Super Mario World for the Virtual Console.

------
paulhauggis
this is awesome!

~~~
dandrewsen
Thanks!

~~~
jwarzech
I think your fb share is messed up, it shares <http://phonehack.co> not
<http://phonehacks.co/>

~~~
dandrewsen
thanks we're going to fix it! -- now it should be fixed

------
drivebyacct2
Or anyone who wants can do this with their android phone in a couple of
minutes. Someone was working on a "clamping" controller that would work with
basically any phone, but I don't remember what it was called. It would be
something that would go over well on Kickstarted I would think.

